# Copy project in VB 2010 Express.



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

I have seen a couple of answers to my problem but they don't seem to work.. I want to make a complete copy of a project to a new file name whilst keeping the old project files intact.. I want to be able to re-write the project. The old one works, but I believe it can be simplified but don't want to loose the old one in case I make big mistakes as I am only still learning. I tried to copy using explorer and nearly lost everything.
Many thanks for reading and hopefully help.


----------



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

I think a challege to all the experts on the forum would be a usable program to do exactly what I have problems with, i.e copy intact to another name. Then post it on the forum.. I still can't believe that the boffins at Microsoft left this facility out of the program VB 2010 Express. Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

It sounds like something I could do pretty easily, not much of a challenge, but i'm still confused on why you're having so much issues with copying and pasting a project to a new location? If that's what you're trying to do?


----------



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

Many thanks for your reply.. It seems to me that although I am copying and pasting to a new directory called XXXXXX2. When I run it , it still looks up componants of the original XXXXX1. I think this because, I do a few minor alterations to XXXXX2, i.e. change a couple of background colors, close down VB2010 and restart and load the original XXXXXX1. the changes appear. I have read several threads, both here and on other sites, this seems to be a problem that several people have, I've yet to find something that works on my PC. I also note that others have commented that Microsoft should address this problem on the next release. Or perhaps you could do a program to sort the problem? I think many people would appreciate it.
All the best.


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

Why are you copying projects in the first place though? For backup? Why not just send them to a compressed archive for backing up the original when it's needed?


----------



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

In my way of thinking, I could load the "copy" version, delete a lot of the code which seems over and above i.e. doubleing up on certain actions, rewrite those bits and test. At the same time I want to keep the original in use..If I do a backup and restore I will just get back to square one.


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

What's the purpose behind why you want to do this though? For backup reasons? Zip (Base64/DEFLATE) compression archives have worked fine for me.


----------



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to keep the project design and associated files, rewrite the code but being able to go back to the original when required.. The program basically runs my hydroponic greenhouse to grow tomatoes etc. I have over time developed perfectly cloned tomamotes for showing, every fruit is the same as its neighbour, to loose the original running program would spell disaster. At my time in life (70) I will never be what can be called proficient in writing programs. So many answers I have found have been replies to those who are knowledgeable. I only started to teach myself six months ago.


----------



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

I have just looked at my reply, I should have said "part of the code".


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Within the Program, you use the Save As option to save the project. Any other userforms or class forms created, you also Save As to the new folder. 
The original will stay intact in its original location. Your Saved As project will be in the new folder. Best to close original project (don't save changes on exit) then open the project from the new location.


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Within the Program, you use the Save As option to save the project. Any other userforms or class forms created, you also Save As to the new folder.
> The original will stay intact in its original location. Your Saved As project will be in the new folder. Best to close original project (don't save changes on exit) then open the project from the new location.


If this is somehow what she is doing wrong, I would have never guessed the simple. I would have thought this is strictly common sense (no disrespect to OP).



> I want to keep the project design and associated files, rewrite the code but being able to go back to the original when required..


Either way, why not just archive backups then? You can have more than one saved backup, and the filesize to these backups is also smaller because it's compressed...


----------

